# Kozo A3 steam locomotive



## BillH (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I've been doing a lot of projects at night when I get home from work. Most of them are in support of this project, my steam locomotive. Not too much to look at just yet, long ways to go, but here is some tender wheels half way done.

The last picture is of my cross slide stop used to quickly cut the tread to the correct diameter, and my carriage stop as seen in the other picture used to turn to the shoulder, being the flange.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 17, 2009)

BillH,

Nice wheels. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice set up. Kozo's switcher is a great design.

That also a nice looking tailstock center...male and female?

Dave


----------



## BillH (Mar 17, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Nice set up. Kozo's switcher is a great design.
> 
> That also a nice looking tailstock center...male and female?
> 
> Dave


Yes, pipe and cone. A guy on PM forum was selling a whole set of mt2 centers for less than 50$ NOS from ww2 era. Two of those one being a live version, a couple of dead centers, slim ones, half round ones, etc.


----------



## Weldsol (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi your going to catch me up. 
Nice wheels

Paul 
Kozo Shay builder


----------



## BillH (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm, I'd upload a nicer picture but it tells me my upload folder is full...
Anyhow, here is one from face book, less quality but gets the point over...


----------

